# are we male or female?



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is our pictures are we male or female?
i think they are males
any thoughts on their sexes?

first picture is of Lil Girl....


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

and this one is?

second picture is of Thunder


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There's only one picture...and it looks like a boy.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

got the 2 pics up now
i thought boys


----------



## Riccochez (Jun 29, 2011)

The first picture doesn't show much of the bird, but if he looks like the little guy on the second picture, they're both boys


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

both pictures look like the yellow wraps around the heads to me
with a female there would be more grey then yellow in face/beak area 
like this bird is a female pied named Lily












to me they look like ........male pieds (thunder and lil girl)
do you thinks i'm right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

To me they look like male normal grays unless there's an all yellow tail or flight feather I can't see...?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

they both look male to me.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

normal grey females have lines under there flight feathers or there tail 
they look both boys to me no doubt about it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the second photo is a pearl. look closely, theres pearling on the birds back. if this bird is past the first molt, its a female

the first on i cant tell


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The first pix still has all the barring to the tailfeathers...how old is the bird?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

lil girl is 1 1/2 yrs 
thunder 2 yrs
these are aprox ages from what has been told


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then if thats the case, thunder is definately female as shes a pearl. the other COULD still be a male thats slow at losing the tail, but most likely theyre both female


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i think there is too much yellow in face to be a female
one is a normal grey
the other is said to be a grey also
hmmm 
see if better pictures can be added here of both birds so you can see all the details
thanks all


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

maybe one does have pearls we will try to get back and side profile pics too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought lucky was a male at one point as she has got some yellow on her face


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

im just trying to help sex these birds for someone i know
he said they were normal greys and was told they were female
but complains of the noise they make..
so i thought they were males by yellow face/heads plus all the noise they are making
sounds like males to me
where as all the females are quieter he owns
hmmm


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol lucky is noisy at times and last night the little witch was screaming with cookie


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is more pictures of them....

lil girl...




















and thunders pictures






















so the final say of what we are is?

i think female grey/cinnamon pearl and a male normal grey
what do you guys think with seeing these extra pictures?
thanks all for your responses


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I can only see 1 of the pics


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

Thunder looks to be female, the other one you can't see.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

fixed the picture problem i was having posting them
they are now above
thanks all


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think that too 1st female then male


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i think lil girl is a normal grey male and thunder is a female cinnamon pearl what do you think from last pics of these birds?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would agree, grey male & female pearl. However someone mentioned barring of the tail feathers on the grey?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

srtiels did mention barring thats why i posted the ages and more pics to compare
for all/her as she asked the ages of birds and couldn't see 2nd bird so i posted ages as well more pics for her/you all to say what sexes you thought they are
thanks all 
now also waiting for srtiels and others comments now ive given ages/new pics
of each bird


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't see the tail feathers on the grey though, they are blocked by a perch.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here's a tail shot of the grey male














does this pic help you now?


----------

